# What kind of wood is this in the photos?



## smokediscovery (May 24, 2022)

New member here who’s also a beginner smoker of meats. I obtained the wood in the photos and I’ve split some of the rounds. Can someone tell me if the wood in the photos is oak or some other wood that you all recommend using it to smoke meat with? Thank you all in advance for your answers.


----------



## BigW. (May 24, 2022)

Welcome!  May help also if you list the state the wood was harvested.


----------



## smokediscovery (May 24, 2022)

Great point, I’m in Oregon. I got this wood for free on Craigslist. The person said this was oak but this wood doesn’t resemble the oak wood I’ve bought commercially. I know there’s different types of oak but this wood does not have the splinter-like, densely grainy oak wood that I previously bought. I never trust Craigslist & so I thought I would ask the true experts here. Thanks for asking & replying.


----------



## clifish (May 24, 2022)

Looks a bit like white oak to me


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 24, 2022)

I'm thinking alder. 
Have you tried burning a splinter?


----------



## smokediscovery (May 24, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I'm thinking alder.
> Have you tried burning a splinter?


No but I’ll do it. What should I be looking for?


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 24, 2022)

Neither the grain or the bark look like any kind of Oak I've ever seen.  Same for Hickory and Pecan.

It *might* be Alder as mentioned above as I've never see Alder bark and it's been a very long time since I've seen any Alder lumber.

By the grain it's a faster growing wood so it will be softer than Oak, Hickory, and the like.

Here's some pics of Alder bark.


			alder tree bark identification - Google Search


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 24, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> Neither the grain or the bark look like any kind of Oak I've ever seen. Same for Hickory and Pecan.


While I don't know what it is, I agree with this 100%...


----------



## mneeley490 (May 24, 2022)

My guess would be fir.


----------

